# Strange Early Pneumatic Rims



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2017)

Can anyone identify these strange metal rims? They appear to be early pneumatic period.  The diameter is 26" and they have never been laced.  My guess is they were not very sturdy and are an early but failed idea.  These are one of my Hershey finds.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 6, 2017)

Is there a valve hole? If not they could be for cushion tires.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2017)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Is there a valve hole? If not they could be for cushion tires.



Yes, they do have valve holes.


----------



## Duchess (Oct 6, 2017)

Look like single tube rims to me.


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 6, 2017)

I have seen these rims before they are usually replacement rims I will check my Simmons hardware catalog


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2017)

bikejunk said:


> I have seen these rims before they are usually replacement rims I will check my Simmons hardware catalog



Thank you, I would appreciate you investigating that catalog.


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 9, 2017)

only thing I could find was in a 1918 Simmons hardware catalog rolled flat steel rims glue on tire plated or painted   28 inch sold by the dozen ---no photo or drawing  but I have had these in the past on bikes most from the teens and 20's


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 11, 2017)

bikejunk said:


> only thing I could find was in a 1918 Simmons hardware catalog rolled flat steel rims glue on tire plated or painted   28 inch sold by the dozen ---no photo or drawing  but I have had these in the past on bikes most from the teens and 20's



Thank you for trying to find the rims in the catalog!


----------



## John (Oct 12, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/oddball-rims.30504/


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 12, 2017)

John said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/oddball-rims.30504/



Thanks John!  They look very similar, the exposed profile looks spot on.   The metal on mine meets in the center inside to create a double-wall.


----------



## John (Oct 12, 2017)

It looks like maybe the same seam in this picture. Or glue?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 12, 2017)

John said:


> It looks like maybe the same seam in this picture. Or glue?
> View attachment 691087



Yes, I see that now; in his post he spoke about an edge seam on both inside edges.


----------

